# Pet cosplay



## HALETH✒🗡 (Dec 24, 2021)

Are your pets good at acting?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 24, 2021)

No pets at the moment, I'm sorry to say.

Though I do have a pair o' Keats.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Dec 26, 2021)

Who is Merry and who is Pippin? 🤔


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Dec 26, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 11139


This is definitely Catdalf the Grey. ⬆️
And this is Catdalf the White. ⬇️


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 26, 2021)

On the other hand. . .


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 27, 2021)

Well, um. . .


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 27, 2021)

I for one welcome our kitty overlords


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Dec 28, 2021)

This fellowship would coup with Caradhras.


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 28, 2021)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> View attachment 11144


Now I'm anything but an expert on cats, though I have twice temporarily taken care of one for a short while.
But my feeling is that the facial expression of these two is a perfect example of that famous Windsor expression "we are not amused!" 🤨


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Dec 28, 2021)

Olorgando said:


> Now I'm anything but an expert on cats, thought I have twice temporarily taken care of one for a short while.
> But my feeling is that the facial expression of these two is a perfect example of that famous Windsor expression "we are not amused!" 🤨


Well, perhaps the cats are not really happy. I found that photo while I was surfing the Internet. My own photo is the one with the parrot. My parrot didn't mind when I took the photo. He enjoyed it.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Olorgando (Feb 6, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> View attachment 11534


This would be your parakeet (small parrot) from the first picture?
The parents of a buddy of mine had some. Maybe 35 years ago, while we both lived (and worked for the same company) in the Frankfurt (Hesse) region, I spent a night at their place in northern Bavaria because my buddy and I had to catch a _very_ early bus in Nürnberg (Nuremberg) to take us to the French Savoy Alps for a week of skiing (in the Les Arcs ski area, for insiders; it's the same region in which the 1992 Winter Olympics of Albertville took place later).
Well, with the windows closed, his parents allowed the parakeets to flutter around the apartment, or at least a part of it. One of the parakeets alighted on my head and proceeded to nibble at the top of one ear, IIRC ... 😱🤣


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Feb 6, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> This would be your parakeet (small parrot) from the first picture?
> The parents of a buddy of mine had some. Maybe 35 years ago, while we both lived (and worked for the same company) in the Frankfurt (Hesse) region, I spent a night at their place in northern Bavaria because my buddy and I had to catch a _very_ early bus in Nürnberg (Nuremberg) to take us to the French Savoy Alps for a week of skiing (in the Les Arcs ski area, for insiders; it's the same region in which the 1992 Winter Olympics of Albertville took place later).
> Well, with the windows closed, his parents allowed the parakeets to flutter around the apartment, or at least a part of it. One of the parakeets alighted on my head and proceeded to nibble at the top of one ear, IIRC ... 😱🤣


Thanks for such an interesting story!
Yes, it's my parrot from the first picture. He sometimes bites my ears too when he wants me to talk to him. And my parrot can talk himself. He knows a lot of words in two languages and has learned one poem by heart.


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 6, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> ... And my parrot can talk himself. He knows a lot of words in two languages ...


Meaning you have to watch your language around him? I'd think it could be embarrassing if he started to spout "§$%&#@€" in either of the two languages ... 😱


----------



## Melkor (Feb 6, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Thanks for such an interesting story!
> Yes, it's my parrot from the first picture. He sometimes bites my ears too when he wants me to talk to him. And my parrot can talk himself. He knows a lot of words in two languages and has learned one poem by heart.


That's awesome! I also have a budgie, but he don't talk. But he is at least excelent singer .


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Feb 6, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> Meaning you have to watch your language around him? I'd think it could be embarrassing if he started to spout "§$%&#@€" in either of the two languages ... 😱


I don't use rude words. So, there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Feb 6, 2022)

Melkor said:


> That's awesome! I also have a budgie, but he don't talk. But he is at least excelent singer .


It's great that your budgie is good at singing! What is his name?


----------



## Melkor (Feb 6, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> It's great that your budgie is good at singing! What is his name?


Gabriel. What is name of your budgie?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Feb 6, 2022)

Melkor said:


> Gabriel. What is name of your budgie?
> 
> View attachment 11537


Gabriel is very cute!!!
My budgie's name is Moonzy (in Russian it sounds like Luntik). My parrot has been named after a Russian cartoon hero who was born on the Moon. The point is that the Moon is yellow and my parrot is yellow too.

Are there any popular names for parrots in your country? The most popular names for parrots in Russia are Yasha and Gosha. Moonzy is an unusual name.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 6, 2022)

*AI! AI! A BALROG!
*
*A BALROG IS COME!!*


----------



## Melkor (Feb 6, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Are there any popular names for parrots in your country? The most popular names for parrots in Russia are Yasha and Gosha. Moonzy is an unusual name.


Probably Ferda, Pepa. Gabriel is also unusual name for budgie. My girlfriend named him, Gabriel is one of her favourite names. She had 9 budgies before Gabriel. I had budgies just once as a child (two budgies at the same time).


----------

